# Jobseekers benefit and holidays.



## CiniO (16 Nov 2010)

I lost my full time employment recently, and I'm in receipt of Jobseekers benefit at the moment.
I know I can legally go for 2 weeks holidays (in Ireland or abroad) during receipt of Jobseekers Benefit.
Anyway what I was planning was going for longer abroad (something like 5 weeks).
Just few things that I wanted to find out. Obviously I have to inform my local Social welfare office, of my plans.
Now - how will this affect my entitlements.
Obviously I can't get paid my JSB for extra 3 weeks I'm gone.
But will I get this first 2 weeks paid while I'm away? If yes, when will I get it? After I come back?
Will I have to apply again for JSB after I come back? If yes, will I get it again, or can they say that I'm not entitled for JSB anymore, as I was outside the country for 5 weeks.
Anybody has any experience with it?


----------



## pudds (16 Nov 2010)

> *22. I booked a holiday last year while I was still in  employment. If I go on the holiday, will I still get my jobseekers  payment?*
> 
> You may receive Jobseeker's Benefit or Jobseeker's Allowance for two  weeks holidays (i.e. 12 days excluding Sundays) in any calendar year.  These holidays may be taken abroad.
> If you intend going on holidays abroad, you should inform the Local  Office two weeks in advance of your departure and complete form UP 30.  All holiday payments will be made retrospectively when you return. *If  you go on holiday for longer than two weeks, you may be paid in respect  of the first two weeks, but will not receive payment for any period  abroad in excess of this.*
> The qualified adult of a person in receipt of Jobseeker's Benefit may  take up to two weeks' foreign holiday. A disqualification in respect of  the increase for a qualified adult will be imposed in respect of any  period in excess of 2 weeks. It is not necessary to complete a UP30 in  respect of a qualified adult.


http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Pages/jajbfaq.aspx#q22


----------

